
Ask HN: What web browsers(desktop and mobile) do you target for your project? - _448
What is the minimum version you target for each OS and browser vendor? How did you decide on this?
======
0xy
Work (ecommerce): IE 11 + Safari/Firefox/Chrome going back quite a few
versions. IE 11 still brings in a non-trivial amount of revenue.

Personal side projects: Modern Safari/Firefox/Chrome. Best effort support for
Legacy Edge and older browsers.

